# RX570 4gb only running @2.55mh/s



## Eyeballeater (Feb 7, 2021)

First post here. I've searched some other post regarding rx570 but nothing from those posts has worked.

I'm running lolminer. Compute is enabled and I've installed the most recent blockchain drivers.

Any ideas why it's running so damn slow. Is it because it's onlt 4GB and running in zombie mode? I know its an old card but I thought I should still be getting 25+ from peoples posts. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2021)

Welcome to the forum for starters   I hope you have a good time here!

I'd very much guess it would be down to the 4GB card.  The few 4GB cards I have tried haven't worked at all and didn't mine at all.  I'd guess that there might be work arounds but I wouldn't know how successful or not they'd be at mining..

I'm not sure what Zombie Mode is, but I'm not sure that sounds very promising to start with!    The DAG file is now over the 4GB size, so you'll definitely need a 6GB+ card to mine efficiently and effectively I'm guessing....

But whilst I remember, I'd check that the driver for AMD is set to Compute mode...  I found I had a triple speed increase when I made sure that was running....  I run some slightly modded 480's, they work surprisingly well considering


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2021)

phill said:


> Welcome to the forum for starters   I hope you have a good time here!
> 
> I'd very much guess it would be down to the 4GB card.  The few 4GB cards I have tried haven't worked at all and didn't mine at all.  I'd guess that there might be work arounds but I wouldn't know how successful or not they'd be at mining..
> 
> ...


As far as I know, the memory requirements are mostly for Ethereum. He should still be able to mine just about anything else.

Years ago I got 8GB 1070s, particularly for Ethereum, as they were even better than the 1080s (ETH doesn't run as well as GDDR5x as it does on standard GDDR5 because... reasons). Turned out to be a good bet, even if the cards are underpowered these days.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Eyeballeater said:


> Any ideas why it's running so damn slow. Is it because it's onlt 4GB and running in zombie mode? I know its an old card but I thought I should still be getting 25+ from peoples posts. Any help would be appreciated!


25 is aiming a bit high but I would expect around 20Mh/s
According to the chart in this thread the 570 4Gb gets 21.








						Crazy seeing the mining operations in reddit
					

First is some random guy based in US, Nobody can find GPU stock and this fellow managed to grab a crap load of 3060, 3070 and 3080    Do you think it is time TPU re-introduce crypto mining into the GPU benchmarks? @W1zzard




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

